# Applebutter



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have never made it before but have leftover applesauce after canning and canning. So now I have a crock pot of it going. How much do I want this stuff to boil down? How thick should it be? How do I preserve it when it is finished?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Cook it down until it is the texture you like. Then you can put it up in jars and preserve using "water bath" canning method. Lots of sites if you search web for it, but here's a great starter site. Very good step-by-step info for beginners. And just a lot of great info in general.

How to Can, Freeze, Dry and Preserve Any Fruit or Vegetable at Home


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

apples, no peels stems or seeds.. cut randomly.. 

cook in crockpot till reduced 40% and turns red/brown.. 

don't add anything, period. hard apples work best.. mushy ones aren't as tasty.. 

I cooked em 24 hrs.. 

pears work even better, use dead ripe peeled & quartered & de-seeded/stemmed red or brown pears (preferably)

sugar & spice are unnecessary if you properly concentrate & slightly carmelize the fruit sugars.. it's ok if it cooks down a little bit much and gets quite dark.. even tastier..

waterbath can for long term storage.. or freeze, or refrigerate & eat immediately.. (< 30 days)


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never been a fan of applebutter. I like apple sauce more.


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

This stuff is awesome! 


Pumpkin butter 

* 1 (29 ounce) can pumpkin puree (or use fresh pumpkin puree)
* 3/4 cup apple juice
 * 2 teaspoons ground ginger
* 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
* 1 1/2 cups white sugar
* 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg

DIRECTIONS

1. Combine pumpkin, apple juice, spices, and sugar in a large saucepan; stir well. Bring mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes or until thickened. Stir frequently.


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 9, 2008)

What exactly is applebutter? I've neevr had any. What do you eat it on or with?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Go find it at a health food store. You put it on toast like jam.


----------



## drRapier (Oct 9, 2008)

I think DrewDrew wants to know kind of what it tastes like or is like before he goes out and purchases some. I've never had any, personally, so I can't fill him in on it. I would like to taste some too though. I'll have to find out if any of my friends specialize in applebutter.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Imagine a health food store brand apple flavored fruit roll up that was spreadable and somewhat milder in flavor than a fruit roll up. That's what it sort of tastes like. Not a fan of it myself.


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

It has a thicker consistency than applesauce but similar texture... sweet but not too sweet. 

Pretty dang good on a buttered up biscuit... now I'm hungry.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I made me some apple butter here recently. I cut,peeled, and deseeded about 8 pounds of apples and put them in the crockpot with 2 cups of water 2 1/2 cups of sugar and a couple table spoons of cinnamon. Cooked for 24 hours and then canned. It turned out great. It made the house smell like a big apple pie while it cooked too. Made me hungry i tell you that.


----------

